# I am ...



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome, your colt is beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Lucie 
how are you welcome 
I am new also 
your horse is handsome


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for your welcome 
Thank you also for Mistral !


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome 

I can't see pictures because I am in work but will look at them when I get home!!

You're english is already very good!


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you DuffyDuck 

The dictionary helps me much. It's easier written but not to speak *To lauhg*


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a friend that is from Belgium 
He is married to a close friend of mine

My parents were from the Netherlands


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What breed is your horse?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome. Don't worry about English. We all speak "horse" here, so you will be fine. Belgium is an interesting place. I spent some time there, years ago. I especially LOVE the art museums!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would love to travel 
to The Netherlands and to Belgium


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Country Woman, does your friend live in America ?
My bestfriend loves San Francisco, he speak English.

The Netherlands are a very good country !!

My horse does not have of breed.

Tinyliny, yes, to speak horse ! But if I speak French Everyone will not understand, lol. Yeah, museums are beautifull ! Do you speak French ?

I hope to come one day to America !


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes my friends Bobby who from Belgium and his wife Lisa live about 20 min from me 
I have known Lisa all my life 
My friend Bobby speaks French and so does my husband


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Does your husband ride a horse ?
Where your husband did learn how to speak French ?


----------

